# what time do the money show up in your account on Thursday



## xsolo23 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey what time do the money show in your account on Thursday


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

If you haven't seen it by 5pm pacific time, send an email to support.


----------



## xsolo23 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok thank you so much I been trying to find out all day lol


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

No problem!


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

xsolo23 said:


> Hey what time do the money show in your account on Thursday


When did you start? You have until 3 am Sunday of the previous week to drive, in order to get paid on Thursday.


----------



## xsolo23 (Nov 6, 2014)

I did drive the previous week made over 700 and I haven't seen it in my account yet so a Lil mad right now I have my invoice and all


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

xsolo23 said:


> I did drive the previous week made over 700 and I haven't seen it in my account yet so a Lil mad right now I have my invoice and all


Definitely email support and let them know. You should have your deposit by now.


----------



## xsolo23 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea I just did so hopefully I hear something back soon or maybe it will hit in the morning


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

xsolo23 said:


> I did drive the previous week made over 700 and I haven't seen it in my account yet so a Lil mad right now I have my invoice and all


I'm haveing the same problem to Brotha
I got my pay statement via email on Monday, an I havent been paid yet


----------



## xsolo23 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok well I least I don't feel like I am the only one and there management has not contacted me yet which is really bothering me has anyone gotten back to you about it


----------



## xsolo23 (Nov 6, 2014)

IEUber said:


> I'm haveing the same problem to Brotha
> I got my pay statement via email on Monday, an I havent been paid yet


Ok well I least I don't feel like I am the only one and there management has not contacted me yet which is really bothering me has anyone gotten back to you about it


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

xsolo23 said:


> Hey what time do the money show in your account on Thursday


Will this be your first payment from Uber? If yes then make sure your bank account info is correct, (bank routing number and account number). when you setup your bank account info on your driver dashboard did you get a very small deposit in your bank account from Uber ( like 1¢ a few days later) it may have came from a company called "Bill.com for Riser trial Deposit" Uber always does that to make sure that they have the right account info. But all this I'm referring to is if this will be your first payment direct deposited for Uber. That could be the problem. If not your first payment, check your email to see if and how much will be deposited, then wait for a reply from Uber. Hope this helps.


----------



## xsolo23 (Nov 6, 2014)

Uber said:


> Will this be your first payment from Uber? If yes then make sure your bank account info is correct, (bank routing number and account number). when you setup your bank account info on your driver dashboard did you get a very small deposit in your bank account from Uber ( like 1¢ a few days later) it may have came from a company called
> Ok so now answer this if u can if I drove Halloween Weekend should shouldn't i have gotten paid this past Thursday


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes, you should have. But if Uber doesn't have the correct bank deposit info then it will not show up and bounce back to Uber or could even get deposited in to a wrong account (don't worry about it being lost, it can be trace back and you will still be paid) that why it's really important that you check that all your banking info is correct, not sure if Uber still sends out check or ever didn't your area, each market is handled sometimes a little different. Your email to Uber may have been seen to a community manager for your area, I don't think the regular CSR's handle that, and most of those managers are back up with emails and could take a few days for you to hear back from them. In most case it will get fixed first before they reply. But in your case if they have wrong banking info they will need to contact you first. If it's been a couple of days email Uber again but have your email escalated to a manager from the get go and let them know how long you've been waiting for a reply. Btw in The LA market our cut off time (the last ride for the week) each week is Mondays at 4:00am and usually you can get your in voice by 5:00 pm the same day, I did say usually.


----------

